# POC Tectal or Kask Rex



## Heidenh (Feb 7, 2019)

I've come into an opportunity to have a quite large discount on 1 of these helmets. POC Tectal Race Spin VS Kask Rex. As I know they're both reputable brands, and both are valued to be pretty good helmets. I admire both helmets and they're are both similar is style too. I'm wondering...
Any users/owners have any pet peeves particular to either one?

Or just pros cons?

Fit wise, I'm sure I should be okay. I run Medium for Shoei x14/rf1200. Pretty average head shape those helmets. Not super long, not super round.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

A number of us are wearing Tectals and really like them. No complaints at all. IDK about the Kask.


----------



## Atmos312 (Oct 12, 2017)

Honestly I'd try to find each one in a store and try them on if possible.

I have a Tectal and love it (and wear a Kask Protone for road riding), but I did try a Rex on at my LBS (Kask dealers, not POC) and it didn't quite fit as well on my massive oval head. 

The Rex does have a built in light/gopro mount on the top if that matters to you at all. 

Both are great helmets so besides fit just get whichever one you like the looks of better I guess.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Concur with trying each on one to see how they fit. I just went through this exercise in getting a new helmet for the upcoming riding season. I tried on helmets from all the major players focusing on comfort (I'll be wearing this for a number of hours) and the level of coverage that I wanted. Trying them on also allows you to make available adjustments to the helmet to get the best fit. Like you, I usually run a medium in size, but found several helmets to have hot spots and pressure points that would have provided a level of discomfort half way into the ride. I even went so far as to take "selfie" photos in the helmet to see the level of coverage was to my liking. Surprisingly, some of the helmets that felt comfortable sat high on my head (reducing coverage) although adjusted to the lowest fitment settings. Bottom line, both the Kask and POC are very good helmets, but only if they fit well and meet your needs. They may feel very different when trying them on.


----------

